

Ask HN: Friendly people interested in bartering skills? - proexploit

I've had a couple good experiences doing small trades of services with a few HN members. I'm having trouble finding any Rails tutoring within my area, so I thought I'd put a little form up and see if I couldn't make it fun for everyone.<p>Form to submit: http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&#38;formkey=dHB5S0UzbjdxMG9OUk5hN2F0ZUpMWHc6MQ<p>Results posted: http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=tpyKE3n7q0oNRNa7ateJLXw&#38;single=true&#38;gid=0&#38;output=html
======
proexploit
Clickable:

Form to submit:
[http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dH...](http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dHB5S0UzbjdxMG9OUk5hN2F0ZUpMWHc6MQ)

Results posted:
[http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=tpyKE3n7q0oNRNa7ateJL...](http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=tpyKE3n7q0oNRNa7ateJLXw&single=true&gid=0&output=html)

